# Toggle Switches



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

OK just looking for oppinions here.

who makes the best toggle switches and why. I am looking for 6, 2 on/off/on and 4 on/off. Just want to see if anyone has any experience with any of the different brands. I am looking at Cole Hersee, although they are expensive. I'd like to know if there are any better or same for less $$$

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The blue sea toggles are made by carling and have always served me well.

Why do you need 6 switches? There are things you can link together for common usage, such as the gauge lights and the navs on one circuit since the only time you will need to see your gauges is at night when the navs are on.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> The blue sea toggles are made by carling and have always served me well.
> 
> Why do you need 6 switches? There are things you can link together for common usage, such as the gauge lights and the navs on one circuit since the only time you will need to see your gauges is at night when the navs are on.


Thanks I will look into those. 

I am running:
nav / anchor light off a three way switch
Livewell and livewell light off three way switch
Gunnel Lights off two way
underwater off two way
bildge off two way
the other is not taken yet


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> OK just looking for oppinions here.
> 
> who makes the best toggle switches and why. I am looking for 6, 2 on/off/on and 4 on/off. Just want to see if anyone has any experience with any of the different brands. I am looking at Cole Hersee, although they are expensive. I'd like to know if there are any better or same for less $$$
> 
> ...


If it's not a Miltary spec toggle switch it's junk! There are many manafactures of them, on all my rigging jobs I use Eaton Military switches they are very expensive but worth every penny. 

You can expect to pay about 3-4X more per switch. I buy them in bulk 50 at a time and they still cost me $$$


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.newwiremarine.com/


Great products and service


----------

